# How do I inport a photo



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wanted to post a photo but do not know how to paste or inport without a 'url".:frusty: 

I got the signature photo in do we use the same method.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

first - you will probably need to shrink it - check out the shrink photos shortcut (do about 50%) on the forum - to the right of where we read...

2nd - when you post scroll all the way down to manage attachments and find your pix on your computer thru the browse and open it!

Give it a try!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Catherine, thank you for yur help, I forgot about shrinking. I got it. She was so proud of herself. I could not help but laugh.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Pix isn't there = try again!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sandy,:biggrin1: 
Please try your picture again.I found this awkward for me too,till you do it a few times!If you shrink your picture,then put it on your desktop(that's what I do),then post your reply,but before you submit it,scroll down alittle and click on manage attachments.....then you can locate your picture to attach to your post.

Once you get it mastered.....we'd love to see a photo of you and Smarty in the May photo challenge!:whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Her photo is under "the Cat did It", thanks for the help.


----------

